# correct dose for prozac



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have been taking prozac for about 6 weeks. Had a headache for the first couple of weeks but seemed to go away. I've really felt in the past 2 weeks that I do feel a little better. Now the problem. For the past 2-3 days I have been experiencing further problems with my IBS. Right now I have a problem w/pain & Pressure in the anal area. Feel lousy. Now I think I also have some kind of bug. Stomach upset, constant naseau. This has hit me hard and I am sinking into depression. I currently take 10 mg of prozac to lighten the load. That had been helping. With this latest set back should I take more? Ican't get in touch w/my dr. til monday. I think the usual low dose is 20. I could snap 1 in half and take 15. I feel so lousy and am having crying jags several times a day. The naseau is awful.I don't know if some of it may be from anxiety.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

oh forgot to mention. The headache is back big time for the past 3-4 days. Seeing as it went away after I started the prozac for a bit, I don't really want to blame this headache on the prozac. May just be part of whatever I have. Part of me, though, wants to stop the prozac and see if that helps the headache. Not sure this is a good idea seeing I believe the Prozac is helping me to hang on.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Lauri,If your condition gets worse on Prozac, maybe it's not a suitable med for you. A would like to note that nausea and headache are the most common side effects of Prozac.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I actually have stopped taking the Prozac. My side effects only got worse. I was shaky and very out of it. My head felt very fuzzy. When I would be talking to someone, it was kind of surreal. I called my dr. yesterday and she said to take a brief break and see if the side effects go away. I didn't take any last night. Well I woke up w/a major panic attack. Just hit me. I've never had something like THAT happen to me. Really scared me. Took a lorazepam and went back to sleep. Same thing happened this morning. BUT today, I feel much more myself. No more surreal feeling. One good side effect that will probably go away now is my lack of interest in food. I couldn't have cared less. THings I used to snack on all the time, I'd look at and go "nah." I think I dropped a few pounds. But already today, after missing 1 dose, I can feel the "interest" coming back, unfortunatley. But the bad outweighed the good. I'll have to find something else. Thanks for your help!


----------

